# The Smartest Mice in the World



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you using pelletized rodenticide? If so, they may be stashing it and eating it later. That may explain the dead mouse in kitchen. I don't use pellets for this reason.

Place *bait blocks* above drop ceiling in basement or otherwise get it up on top of the foundation wall. Also, if an attic, even if it is a crawl space/hatch door, at least throw bait into the attic if you can't get in easily. Also bait behind kitchen stove, always a good place to bait, and safe. If attached garage, get some bait out there, too.

Realize also that re-infestation can and probably is occurring. Keep fresh bait in place even when no activity noticed. Better to kill 1 or 2 as they get in, rather than 6 or 10 all at once.


----------



## lost_grrl (Nov 11, 2010)

@PABugman Thanks for the reply...We do sometimes use blocks instead of pelleted...the larger problem is the mice upstairs, in the actual living area. No matter how many we use, where we place them or what type of bait we use we are totally unable to take care of the mice upstairs.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Try the sticky fly paper traps that I used. It is effective in catching small mice. It doesn't kill, though.


----------



## lost_grrl (Nov 11, 2010)

So last night we FINALLY caught 1 mouse...we did nothing different and the trap that it went into had been there for a while so I can't figure out why it got caught this time and not the others. And the weirdest thing happened...several seconds before (and I am talking long enough that there is no way we were mistaken) it got caught in the trap it squeaked! I would understand squeaking after if somehow it is not all the way dead but this was before...so weird...I swear we have the most bizarre mice!


----------



## startrip (Nov 14, 2010)

*I hate mieces to pieces*

Two things. 1st- mice are very aware of "new" items in their (yes, their) space and will avoid them for up to two weeks. So, have patience with traps and let the mice get "used" to them being there. Once the traps start working keep at it. You will be surprised how many of the little critters are probably living in your walls. 2nd-Make sure your rabbit/pet food is kept in a metal sealed container. We had mice living off our bird food and never knew it. They were fat and happy until we bought a metal can to store it in.


----------

